# D Loop Pliers



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

Would like to see what you did....pictures!:wink:


----------



## Trinity Archery (Nov 8, 2005)

*Pretty Rough Job but.........*

I was in a bit of a hurry, so they are a little rough. I just used a Dremel with a sanding drum like I said. I hope this helps. They worked really well.


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

I took a cheap pair of needle nose pliers and heated tips with torch until I could bend them with another pair of pliers. Only took a few minutes. Also makes for smooth edges with no sharp edges to cut your loop.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*stupid ??*

what are D-loop pliers?


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

*D loop pliers*



bengalbrother said:


> what are D-loop pliers?


These are D-Loop Pliers..


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*I know waht they are*

watta they do?


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

bengalbrother said:


> watta they do?



stretch out your d-loop when you put it on

and man, do those things ever work

we have the viper pictured above at the shop....holy smokes do they stretch it out


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*i think i see*

you put the three on the string, 1 above, 1 below and one in the middle with the single up against the loop. sounds like a good idea


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

I hook my release on put my hand on the string and pull as hard as i can while pushing back on the string.


----------



## JLBSparks (Feb 1, 2006)

slamdam said:


> I hook my release on put my hand on the string and pull as hard as i can while pushing back on the string.


Yeah, it's the big allen wrench for me . I didn't know that a special tool existed.


----------



## Black Stallion (Sep 27, 2007)

Great idea, but don't you think it should be the other way round? What I mean is, the real plier will have the jaws opening wider as you grip the handle harder. But if you use a standard plier, it's going to be the opposite, right?
As for me, I just use a screw driver with a 3/8" shaft passed through the loop. Then I stretch the loop by pulling on the screw driver. At the same time, I grab the bow string with my other hand.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I use the Easton pro archery pliers take a look. http://www.mountain-archery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=3092


----------



## blkblu1 (Nov 27, 2008)

i use snap ring pliers


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

I put a screw in hook into the wall (stud) above my head. Hook the D-loop on it and pull on the string. This also works great for checking cam timing. Or just screw the hook into a 2 X 4 about 2 ft long. Hook the D-loop on the hook and hold the 2 X 4 down with your feet and pull on the string.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

blkblu1 said:


> i use snap ring pliers


Same here....I have ones that have removable tips.. so I made different slip in tips for my loops.


----------



## mathews dren (Jan 15, 2007)

*d loop*



blkblu1 said:


> i use snap ring pliers


+1.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

a pair of needle nose work just great and a heck of a lot cheaper


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

redneckarcher29 said:


> a pair of needle nose work just great and a heck of a lot cheaper


+1:d


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

chain pliers work great !


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

you would be surprised on how much tighter you loop will be with loop pliers that just pulling with a allen wrench. i tightned by hand for a long time and then a friend used the loop pliers after i pulled on the loop and it was like i hardly even started to tighten.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Chain pliers:

Hey, those look just like the D-loop pliers sold by "britesite" for $20


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jul 31, 2005)

I go to the bow shop and borrow theirs, gives me a reason to go shooting and throw them some range fees and save $$ not buying a pair of pliers I would use once a year :wink:


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

The Viper D Loop pliers were invented by a good friend Edgell Terry from Storm Archery,,he passed away not to long ago. I have used several methods as well as the pliers, just depends on my mood for what I use.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> These are D-Loop Pliers..


Can you tell me who makes and where to get a pair like the ones shown? I havn't been able to find any of the 3 to 1 type like that. I'd love to have some.
Thanks.


----------



## Noble Harrison (Apr 6, 2003)

Cabela's


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> These are D-Loop Pliers..


The only downfall to these is when you stretch them thats were they stay. There is no undoing them.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

s_house said:


> The only downfall to these is when you stretch them thats were they stay. There is no undoing them.


Hey Crapper... I have never even tried to untie one... I just cut them off. I guess I always thought they were too tight to untie successfully. LOL


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

Huaco said:


> Hey Crapper... I have never even tried to untie one... I just cut them off. I guess I always thought they were too tight to untie successfully. LOL


Doc said no sharp objects.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

s_house said:


> Doc said no sharp objects.


You can cut it where the loop doubles over on itself. That way you know you wont go too far and hit the serving. (don't ask how I know about cutting the serving):zip:

I am always NERVOUS when I get a blade out to do ANYTHING on my bow. Especially last week. It was my first set of custom strings. DID NOT WANT TO CUT THEM!!!


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

See green arrow.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Never have used pliers. Simply tie my loop tighten as much as possible with fingers, then put an arrow on clip the release and pull the bow back a couple times!

Never had a loop turn and don't have serving problems either.

Really don't understand putting a couple hundred lbs (probably exagerating) on the loop with a pair of pliers. If your bows at 70 lbs, when you draw it the loop is set with 70 lbs of force correct? Seems that would be plenty to me.

JM .02


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

lkmn said:


> Never have used pliers. Simply tie my loop tighten as much as possible with fingers, then put an arrow on clip the release and pull the bow back a couple times!
> 
> Never had a loop turn and don't have serving problems either.
> 
> ...


Some of us may not be as confident in our tying abilities as you are, and don't want to risk a dry fire or arrow misfire I guess.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

Noble Harrison said:


> Cabela's


I was all over Cabela's site and I couldn't find any d-loop stretchers that looked anything like those. Anyone else know where the ones in the above picture came from?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

DXTdaveRN said:


> I was all over Cabela's site and I couldn't find any d-loop stretchers that looked anything like those. Anyone else know where the ones in the above picture came from?


Try Lancasters. 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=46_213&products_id=7863


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Ebay is another good place to get the pliers.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

DXTdaveRN said:


> Can you tell me who makes and where to get a pair like the ones shown? I havn't been able to find any of the 3 to 1 type like that. I'd love to have some.
> Thanks.


Viper archery makes these D-loop pliers!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Or you can go to sears and get a set of snap ring pliers...about $12, or just use what the OP made.


----------



## DXTdaveRN (Oct 5, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> Try Lancasters.
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/product_info.php?cPath=46_213&products_id=7863


That's the one. Thanks!!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

The one thing I do not care for on the Viper DLoop pliers is that they make the loops very wide.


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

Stash said:


> Chain pliers:
> 
> Hey, those look just like the D-loop pliers sold by "britesite" for $20


You can get chain pliers a lot cheaper if you shop around.... :wink:

Todd McNelly


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I feel like an idiot fir having to ask this but everyone has to start somewhere.I have always had my local shop do my stuff for me,but I have been noticing lately.especially after joining at that these guys are not that good at what they do so i have decided to do my own stuff from now on.anyways i have never even tied my on loop.so what do these exactly do for you when you tie your own loop.could someone take pitty on me and give me a step by step on this whole thing?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Here is a good link for a demo. And the pliers are to make the string loop tighter on your string.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=453841


----------



## oddg241 (Nov 26, 2004)

rand_98201 said:


> I feel like an idiot fir having to ask this but everyone has to start somewhere. could someone take pitty on me and give me a step by step on this whole thing?



There's no such thing as a dumb question. People on here are more than glad to answer your questions. I'm not sure how to find the past threads on certain topics so I end up scrolling back until I find something that sounds close.


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

needle nose works great for me


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Chain pliers. http://www.lightbulbemporium.com/satco_90_099_90_099.asp


----------

